# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Pictures from Aquarama 2009

## Jervis

Guys

Not to kill the suspense... despite all the uncertainties... I still find it a show worth visiting  :Smile: 

Aquarama 2009 Photos

Enjoy

----------


## CK Yeo

Some pics of Aquarama 2009. 
Please add to this thread if you have more photos to share.

Some nice Planted tanks (1st prize)


Some nice Marine tanks (1st prize)


Some regulars: My first aro pic. I think this fish won something. 


Some "new" comers: Blue mutant rams


Some slick new equipment: ELOS tanks and LED lights. Lots of other LED and MH.


Some new products: No optical illusion. This new additive/water treatment allows freshwater fish and marine fish to be kept together.


Ok, that's all for now. Very tired after standing for 8hrs.

ck

----------


## genes

Champions for the planted tank competition. Robert and William together with Stan and Benny


The competition tanks on display.


Inspiration from Star-wars? LED lightings dominating this year's Aquarama.


MH on an interesting stand.

----------


## stonespot

Hi Jarvis, any comments on the GEX chiller? Really low power?

----------


## genes

Nice planted tank by one of the traders.


Cube planted tanks by Aqua culture


More tanks!

----------


## genes

Albino arowanas





A super red arowana.

----------


## genes

Some well known brandings.







New cichlid foods from Hikari

----------


## genes

Some interesting products thats worth a look.



Betta tanks that illuminates from the bottom.


A cute small box filter.


A MH light with a fan incorporated onto its stand.


Thats all for today. Like CK, very tired already...

----------


## FishFan

Thanks for sharing the pictures guys!  :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

Some new things, or maybe I just "suaku"

Internal Filter/power head with UV


Acrylic nano tank with IOS filter at the back (from Dymax I think).


hair dryer style fan from Gex


More LED lights


Flow indicator from TECO


What I assume are clown loach fries from the Indonesia booth.


Nice BIG rays from Qianhu (black diamond?)


Couldn't resist this nice Sakura shrimp at Mizu world.

----------


## StanChung

Some 'press' pictures of the Grand Champion winners.  :Kiss: 


William accepting the trophy from Dr Mohammad Maliki Bin Osman, Parliamentary Secretary, Ministry of National Development.

A few poses together....Robert & William [ :Smug:  chewah...]


Singapore Idol! We did it!  :Jump for joy: 


[how long to hold this pose?]  :Grin: 


Our baby- :Smug: 


Where to have lunch? Must collect prize money first.  :Grin:  Eugene looks on.

----------


## benny

Cool shots ck!!!! Especially of the prize presentation ceremony!

Cheers,

----------


## argonmt

nice photos. 
Thanks for posting

----------


## Cacatuoides

Congrats to William to Robert!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## StanChung

> Cool shots ck!!!! Especially of the prize presentation ceremony!
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Benny but I'm not CK.  :Grin:   :Blah:   :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

if you don't want too like in the last photo, stay away from Stan when he hold camera  :Laughing:

----------


## williamng

> if you don't want too like in the last photo, stay away from Stan when he hold camera


Yup, we did our best to hide.

----------


## benny

> Thanks Benny but I'm not CK.


Huh? What happened to CK's set?

Cheers,

----------


## juggler

Some pictures I took:









More at http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...uarama%202009/

----------


## wynx

Here are my pictures...

My take on this aquarama..I really felt that with this show, the LED lighting technology really have come of age! Plenty to see. I think in the years to come , LED lighting will make huge inroads to our planted aquaria at a lower cost  :Very Happy: 


My must take shot at Aquarama


No...Your eyes are not playing tricks on you. This is a latest technology in aquaria filtration by GEX. Goldfishes and Clownfishes swimming side by side.


Dennerle's Nano 101. Personally I prefer the dymax IQ3 nano tank.


JBJ Marine Nano Tank. Comes with Chiller too! 


Pearl Gourami..

----------


## wynx

Planted Tanks...
As per last aquarama, colorful aquarium came in second.


The winning display


Colorful's display?


The iwagumi scaping...


Another tank


Nice tank but no offense this style seems not as popular these days  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

> Colorful's display?


I think colorful is the other one, not this one

----------


## wynx

> I think colorful is the other one, not this one


Oops..I go back and search my files again. I think I did not upload it  :Very Happy: 
Wonder why.. :Shocked:

----------


## StanChung

Colourful's Richard put up 5 tanks if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## wynx

> Colourful's Richard put up 5 tanks if I'm not mistaken.


Wow...Richard's the man! Anyhow, I really think the health of the plants particularly the mosses and the narrow leaf java fern is really good. Wonder what's your secret  :Very Happy:

----------


## StanChung

Cool clean water and adequate fertilisation. Shade plants are not fussy IME.

----------


## wynx

Anyhow, this is the tank that I caught my eyes. I regret not getting it at the show as my hands are tied..


Dymax IQ3 Nano Tank!

----------


## wynx

This is the 1.5ft cube tank. It's really well scaped  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

> Colourful's Richard put up 5 tanks if I'm not mistaken.


are you sure? I only saw him scape 1. The one beside him is done by his friend. 

If not mistaken the competitor are:
tank 1 - not sure by who  :Razz: 
tank 2 - Richard
tank 3 - Richard friend
tank 4 - if not mistaken from Malaysia booth
tank 5 - if not mistaken from Malaysia booth
tank 6 - Roger and friend
tank 7 - William and me
tank 8 - George - Dennerle distributor
tank 9 - George - Dennerle distributor

----------


## Shadow

> Wow...Richard's the man! Anyhow, I really think the health of the plants particularly the mosses and the narrow leaf java fern is really good. Wonder what's your secret


Actually it was dying on last day. Just imagine you have 4x36 watts ON for 24 hours for a week. No solenoid on the regulator, does can't pump too much without killing the fish and disqualify. You can't add fertilizer and underflow filter (750 l/h filter for 88x45x61cm tank).

----------


## StanChung

I think you're right Robert. I just thought a few of them look so similar.  :Razz:

----------


## williamng

> are you sure? I only saw him scape 1. The one beside him is done by his friend. 
> 
> If not mistaken the competitor are:
> tank 1 - not sure by who 
> tank 2 - Richard
> tank 3 - Richard friend
> tank 4 - if not mistaken from Malaysia booth
> tank 5 - if not mistaken from Malaysia booth
> tank 6 - Roger and friend
> ...


You are right Robert. Tank 4 and 5 might be either from Malaysia or Indonesia. Didnt ask them.

----------


## wynx

> Actually it was dying on last day. Just imagine you have 4x36 watts ON for 24 hours for a week. No solenoid on the regulator, does can't pump too much without killing the fish and disqualify. You can't add fertilizer and underflow filter (750 l/h filter for 88x45x61cm tank).


Looks like I have much to learn from you folks  :Very Happy:

----------


## beetroot

A few (late) pictures from my camera:

*For betta lovers*

Category 2/B2 1st prize



Category 1/A5 3rd prize


Category 1/A9 2nd prize


Category 1/A4 2nd prize



Category 1/A4 1st prize


Category A6/01 2nd prize


Category 1/A11 1st prize


Category 3/C1 2nd prize


Category A10/07 1st prize


if not mistaken, this is the grand champion, which kept hiding behind the winner sticker tag!



Pardon the poor photography skills  :Embarassed: .

----------


## beetroot

Sleeping beauties?


Swimming beauty? One escaped from the jar..


Next 4 are from the same shrimp tank:




what a sight...  :Crying:  many many more of these at the back of the tank!




Is it a trend now to do up a cichlid tank like a marine tank?? can deceive non-fish keepers.


the fish...


Think this is the grand champion... cannot remember.


For pleco lovers.




What marine fish is this?

----------


## Mez

Gomphosus varius, or bird mouth wrasse.

----------

